# lever on RS of passenger seat?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

My '67 LeMans came with a power drivers seat, which actually works! Passenger seat is non-power, but an "extra lever" on the right-side of that seat has me perplexed. 
I feel like a dummy for not understanding what function it provides for, but I'm stumped. 
It's not the lever for releasing the adjustment-track latch. That's in the front. 
It's not the button for releasing the seat back - to fold forward.
This lever in on the right side of the seat base, and pulls a cable, which leads to a "cylinder" in the seat back. Very difficult to see inside there, but a rod which protrudes from the bottom of the cylinder leads down to a supplemental pivot point - ahead of the main pivot point for the seat back.
What is this thing's purpose???? It appears functional. Pulling the lever upward rotates a latch via the cable in the upper part of the cylinder, but no function appears to result. 
I have a vague recollection that such a lever may aid in flipping the seat back forward for access to the back seat. If so, it's no longer accomplishing that duty, as there is no action when the lever is pulled. 
Help? :suspicious:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Your passenger seat is one of the rare reclining versions of the Strato bucket seats. The reclining option was avail on '66 model through early '70 model A-body buxket seats. Very rare option and often combined with optional headrests on '66, '67, and '68 A body bucket seats. Also often combined when ordering with a pwr seat track on drivers side seat. Definitely worth going through and repairing the mechanism. In the 90's myself as well as one of my parts stringers bought '66 and 68 partscars, and the optional buckets alone more than paid for each partscar.


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much. I am so very excited now, because I just checked and found that the reclining feature WORKS!
Seats are out of the car right now during restoration, and although I had an outside suspicion this is what the lever was for, I did not realize HOW the seat reclines. I try to understand design and mechanics, but could see that the primary seat-back pivot has a solid stop. However, with your input I tried bracing the seat base, pulling the lever, and pushing on the seat back - and back she went, on a separate pivot! That is really amazing! Never saw anything like it! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Reb, you lucky so and so. These are extremely rare, and highly desirable. A friend of mine had one in his '67 GTO and didn't notice it. Didn't know his car had that option. I pulled the lever, kicked back his seat, and he was floored. Good stuff! (of course, I've never owned a GTO with this option in the past 40 years....just not that lucky!)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, how about some pictures of these seats?


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm with alky on this one. Pics or it didn't happen...(!)


----------



## Hector 66 gto (Jan 20, 2020)

Reb said:


> My '67 LeMans came with a power drivers seat, which actually works! Passenger seat is non-power, but an "extra lever" on the right-side of that seat has me perplexed.
> I feel like a dummy for not understanding what function it provides for, but I'm stumped.
> It's not the lever for releasing the adjustment-track latch. That's in the front.
> It's not the button for releasing the seat back - to fold forward.
> ...


I also found it on mine yes it is rare I'm looking into making this cylinder and also adding it to after market seat frame


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

why ..?


----------



## Hector 66 gto (Jan 20, 2020)

I had some aftermarket places ask me


----------

